# ??



## dalejr13 (Sep 28, 2007)

ok, ive read as much as possible but still havent got it (apparently)....sorry. either the guy at lowes is an i idiot or i am. i told him what i was looking for, a 400 w metal halide. ill need a ballast and all, thats cool. but is there anyway i can get the correct lighting without having to connect it on a breaker? the guy at lowes says all they have in mh thats that high of wattage is on a breaker and i dont have the time to special order or the way to hook a new breaker in (growing in a closet)....i tried to give him the spectrum, but was a little unsure. he recommended 120 w growlights and i figured with the lumens it was ok( with 3). you guys assured me it wasnt. well im going back on wed. and would really like to get this down for my seeds are germinating as i type. if anyone could please let me know what type doesnt need a breaker or tie in(if any), if none please let me know the easiest way to do so. please specify the lumens, spectrum and any other crap the dude will need to know so i can get up and running...i grew before but used some sort of flourescent, dont remember what kind. if you have any other lighting i can use thats easier to obtain please reply with as much specifics as possible.....hey guys, sorry for being so ignorant, just havent got a masters in luminescance. thanks and please let me know asap.....and thanks for all your help, smoke on! ps, ill let you know how it goes and keep a journal as soon as i can get the right lighting! thanks again!


----------



## mendo local (Sep 28, 2007)

you better have everything on a breaker or your looking at a fire hazard.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 28, 2007)

what about flouro? what kind and wattage will work for a 3x3 or 2x2 area? wattage? spectrum? lumens? any other ideas w/no breaker? only plan on growin 2-3 females after rmoving any males. thanks for your input!


----------



## Bubby (Sep 28, 2007)

How big is your grow space?

Maybe you could get by with compact fluorescents, and some simple bathroom fixtures that will hold a couple of them.

Have you check for hydroponic stores in your area? Fewer idiots there 

edit:

You'll want between 3 000 - 5 000 per square foot.
3x3x5000=45000
3x3x3000=27000
2x2x3000=12000

A 250watt HPS would work well.. gives off 28 000 lumens.

Whatever you do, don't buy lots of smaller lights. Your room is pretty much square, so you'll be better off with one (more efficient) light.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 28, 2007)

space is about 5x7, but only gorwing 3 plants or so, can u give me specs on flouros? can hps be plugged into outlet?


----------



## mendo local (Sep 28, 2007)

what exactly do you mean by breaker? in your power panel? or like a gfi? Everything in my house is on a breaker. just get a 400 watt HPS and you will be set. plug and play


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 28, 2007)

awesome man, so all i need to do is get a 400w hps. itll plug into an outlet and work for veg and flowering? how hard are they to find? lowes? damn, and to think i made it harder than it had to be....must be the pot..........na, lol. much love and smoke on! .....ps, ya, breaker box


----------



## Bubby (Sep 28, 2007)

Check this, and this out. 

A 4-foot 4-bulb T5 Fluorescent fixture gives off 40 000.. 216watt. Sort of $$ though.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 28, 2007)

if i get 3 27w compact flouros will that work?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 28, 2007)

Depends.. how many lumens are those?
I've seen some REALLY inefficient compact fluorescents, so you really have to be specific.

I think compact fluorescents are good to start with. When I first started, I had one bulb for my seedlings. As they grew, I added more. You'll know you need more when you notice them stretching (the spacing between the nodes get long).


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 28, 2007)

2000 apiece i think or close to it....and ya, i used 2 14w, 1 15 w before and worked great for about 3 weeks, then they died! hoping for something start to finish...whatcha think about 3 27w if close to 6000 lumens?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing works better than HPS

Lowes wont have a 400 watt, they only have them security lights.
Try an electrical supply house, anywhere thats sells industrial lighting and if your inclined you can get a ballast kit and bulb and put your own setup together much cheaper than pre assembled units.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, like I said, you're going to want a minimum of 3 000 lumens per square foot of plant, if you want a decent amount of bud.

Those will definitely work at the start though.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 28, 2007)

hey guys, thanks for your help...much appreciated! ok, 1 more question. will the 3 27w compact flouros work from seedling to flowering? will i need to add a few more? thanks guys!


----------



## Bubby (Sep 28, 2007)

You'll need to add more.. 

1 bulb for every 0.6 square foot of plant, to be specific.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 28, 2007)

ok, finally i think i got it! if i get 2 3pks of 27w compacts at about 2000 lumens apiece i can start out at 3 bulbs then add a bulb for every .5 foot of growth or so? man, i feel better now! please correct me if thats wrong. ....wait, they were 1600 lumens now that they haze cleared!


----------



## mastersativa (Sep 29, 2007)

Heya dj, I have three 26w cfl's and one 2' lights of america flouro grow light and all seems to be growing very well. I only have one female thats roughly 2.5 foot square though. I think for more plants you will need more. hope this helps you out.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks for the input! any idea on the wattage, lumens and spectrum of the flouro grow light?


----------



## mastersativa (Sep 29, 2007)

It's not much at all, it's only 20 watts and right about 2oo lumens output. I am just using it for the color spec.


----------



## dalejr13 (Sep 29, 2007)

ok guys, i just got back from lowes(again) and talked to someone who knew axactly what i was doing without me ever saying a word. death to the other idiot there that recommended grow lights! i got 3 23w full spectrum cfls = 4800 lumens w/ 3 split sockets to add 3 more for flowering. he seemed like he knew what he was talking about so i hope all goes well. i appreciate all the assistance and input. much love and ill be keeping a journal to all thats interested! thanks again and grow on!


----------



## Bubby (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome, I'll tune in to your grow fo sho'


----------

